
Introducing GraphQL Support for Insomnia - thejosh
https://insomnia.rest/blog/introducing-graphql
======
gschier
I'm the creator of Insomnia and I'd love to hear your feedback if you try it
out! I'm still a novice to GraphQL, so I'd like to make sure that it
accommodates all use cases.

~ Gregory

~~~
thejosh
I've been using Insomia for a while, and really, really like it (hence why I
submitted this post here :D).

The GraphQL support looks good, and will try it out with our backend.

~~~
gschier
Awesome, thanks for posting :)

Be sure to submit any issues you may have via Slack/GitHub/Email

------
FullMtlAlcoholc
This is fantastic news as I loved your tool, but it fell out of favor as I
startee using graphQL more.

Definitely looking forward to ditching graphiQL!

Does it support imports for graph. cool?

~~~
hn_throwaway_99
I'm curious as to why you want to ditch graphiQL. I find graphiQL to be one of
the best things about the GraphQL ecosystem.

~~~
FullMtlAlcoholc
Purely aesthetics. I'm a weirdo, but a pretty UI really enhances my
development experience. I'll use a less functional product if it pleases my
pupils, like Hyper over iTerm2. (Not saying insomnia is less functional, it's
just very pretty :)

------
baconomatic
Perhaps I'm missing it, but it appears this only works with POST requests?

~~~
tylerpachal
You are probably correct. The server-side GQL implementations I have worked on
expect only POST requests, and expect each requests' body to contain a query
or a mutation.

~~~
baconomatic
Good point, looks like my implementation of GraphQL was't correct. Thanks!

~~~
gschier
GraphQL actually _does_ support GET requests, but most clients (like Apollo)
don't support it out of the box.

[http://graphql.org/learn/serving-over-
http/](http://graphql.org/learn/serving-over-http/)

~~~
baconomatic
That's what I had though, was just surprised by the lack of client support.

